# Chasing the Bunny down the Rio Hondo



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

heres the data....

Bike Ride Profile | Rio Hondo LoopOh with PAA Endurance Team! near South Pasadena | Times and Records | Strava


and the pictures to prove it.....


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Wow, quite the write up....very informative. The pictures show you all standing around and sitting. No riding pics there. lol


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

evs said:


> Wow, quite the write up....very informative.


thanks evs! less IS more. :thumbsup: 



> The pictures show you all standing around and sitting. No riding pics there. lol


sorry about that, but i have a nasty little habit of keeping both hands on the bars. :mad2:


enjoy the ride!


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

more pics please. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

evs said:


> more pics please. :thumbsup:


thats all we had time for. less is more. :thumbsup:

hands on bars. eyes forward. spin.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Biggest climb 2,578 ft. Where was this place?


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

Keoki said:


> Biggest climb 2,578 ft. Where was this place?


rio hondo/LA river. there was an 80mile group, but I work.


----------

